# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  منهج النبي صلّ الله عليه وسلم فى تربية الأطفال

## دموع الغصون

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

منهج النبي صلّ الله عليه وسلم فى تربية الأطفال


إن مرحلة الطفولة هي أخصب و أطولوأهم فترة يمكن للمربي فيها أن يغرس فيها المبادئ القويمه والتوجيهات السليمه فينفوس وسلوك أبنائه فالفرصه متاحة والإمكانيات متوفرة من فطرة سليمه ،وطفولة ساذجة ،وبراءة صافية وليونة و مرونه و قلب لم يلوث ونفس لم تدنس . و سنعرض معرفة منهجالنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فى تربية الأطفال علي حلقات : 



**تربيةالأطفال (1)**

1- النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو للأبناء وهم فى أصلابآبائهم:

لما أذى النبى من أهل الطائف ورموه بالحجارة عرض عليه ملك الجبال أنيطبق عليهم الأخشبين ( جبلين بمكة ) عندهاقال النبى المشفق الرحيم " أرجو أن يخرجالله من أصلابهم من يعبد الله وحده ولا يشرك به شيئا " كذلك يرشدنا لما فيه صلاحالابن فى المستقبل حيث تكون البداية ربانية لا شيطانية حيث قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لو أن أحدكم اذا أتى أهله قال: باسم الله اللهم جنبنا الشيطان وجنب الشيطان مارزقتنا ، يولد بينهما ولد فلا يصيبه الشيطان أبدا"

ولقد أمرنا الله باختيارالصالحين والصالحات عند لزواج لتنشئة جيل صالح لأن فاقد الشىء لايعطيه.



2- ويدعو لهم وهم نطفة فى رحم الأمهات:

من مظاهرعناية الاسلام بالطفل وهو فى رحم أمه ما أمر به السلام من النفقة للمرأة المطلقةثلاثا اذا كانت حاملاوهذه النفقة لأجل جنينها وليست لأجلها حيث قد سقطت نفقتهابطلاقها ثلاثا، ومن العناية به وقايته مما قد يؤثر على صحته وهو فى رحم أمه ولذاأبيح للحامل اذا خافت على جنينها أن تفطر فى رمضان كالمريض والمسافر، ومن العنايةبالطفل وهو فى رحم أمه تأجيل العقوبة التى تستحقها اذا كان ذلك سوف يؤثر على الولدأو يقضى عليه مثل قصة جهينة وقصة المرأة الغامدية.



3- ويعلمنا صلىالله عليه وسلم أذكار لنزول أحدهم بالسلامةمن رحم أمه:

ان لحظات الولادة منأشق اللحظات على الأم وجنينها لما فيها من المشقة والكرب وتكون الأم مكروبة فيهاكربا عظيما وقد علمنا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم دعاء يقال فى هذه الحالات حيث قال: " دعوات المكروب: اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلنى الى نفسى طرفة عين وأصلح لى شأنى كلهلا اله الا أنت"



4- ويبين صلى الله عليه وسلم منزلته عند الله اذاسقط من بطن أمه قبل تمامه:

لقد ورد بشأن السقط أحاديث تسر السامعين فعن معاذبن جبل رضى الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " والذى نفسى بيده إنالسقط ليجر أمه بسرره الى الجنة اذا احتسبته" أى صبرت على فقده.



5- وبعد ولاتهم يؤذن فى الأذن اليمنى للطفل:

عن أبى رافع قال: رأيت رسول اللهصلى الله عليه وسلم أّّذن الحسن بن على حين ولدته فاطمة. وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله : وسر التأذين أن يكون أول ما يقرع سمع الانسان كلمات النداء العلوى المتضمنةلكبرياء الرب وعظمته والشهادة التى أول ما يدخل بها فى الاسلام ومعروف أن الشيطانيفر ويهرب من سماع كلمات الآذان فيسمع شيطانه ما يغيظه فى أول لحظاتحياته.



**تربية الأطفال (2)**

الاسلام يعد الأولاد من البشريات :

ان الاولاد نعمة من الله سبحانه وتعالى يهبها لمن يشاء ويمسكها عمن يشاءولما كانت هذه النعمة تسر الوالدين بشرت الملائكة بهم رسل الله من البشروزوجاتهم

قال تعالى:" يا زكريا انا نبشرك بغلام اسمه يحيى"( مريم 7) - وقالتعن امرأة ابراهيم الخليل " وامرأته قائمة فضحكت فبشرناها باسحقومن وراء اسحق يعقوب" (هود :71) ولهذا ذم الله تعالى من تبرم من الأنثى واستثقلها لأنه تعالى هو الذىوهبها كما وهب الذكر والحياة لا تستمر الا بالذكر والأنثى معا فقال تعالى: " ألاساء ما يحكمون" ( النحل : 59)

والنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم يحنك المولودبالتمر ويدعو له ويبرك عليه

والتحنيك هو مضغ الشىء ووضعه فى فم الصبى ودلكحنكه به يصنع ذلك بالصبى ليتمرن على الأكل ويقوى عليه والمقصود من التحنيك أن يطمئنالطفل ويجعله آمنا على استمرار غذائه والعناية به وبخاصة تحنيكه بالتمر الذى ترتفعفيه نسبة الحلاوة التى يتلذذ بها الطفل وفيه كذلك تمرين على استعمال وسيلة غذائهالجديدة وهى المص بالفم ليألفها.

* حَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ نَصْرٍحَدَّثَنَا أَبُو أُسَامَةَ حَدَّثَنَا هِشَامُ بْنُ عُرْوَةَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْأَسْمَاءَ بِنْتِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ رَضِي اللَّهم عَنْهممَا أَنَّهَا حَمَلَتْبِعَبْدِاللَّهِ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ بِمَكَّةَ قَالَتْ فَخَرَجْتُ وَأَنَا مُتِمٌّفَأَتَيْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ فَنَزَلْتُ قُبَاءً فَوَلَدْتُ بِقُبَاءٍ ثُمَّ أَتَيْتُبِهِ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَوَضَعْتُهُ فِي حَجْرِهِثُمَّ دَعَا بِتَمْرَةٍ فَمَضَغَهَا ثُمَّ تَفَلَ فِي فِيهِ فَكَانَ أَوَّلَ شَيْءٍدَخَلَ جَوْفَهُ رِيقُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ثُمَّحَنَّكَهُ بِالتَّمْرَةِ ثُمَّ دَعَا لَهُ فَبَرَّكَ عَلَيْهِ وَكَانَ أَوَّلَمَوْلُودٍ وُلِدَ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ فَفَرِحُوا بِهِ فَرَحًا شَدِيدًا لِأَنَّهُمْقِيلَ لَهُمْ إِنَّ الْيَهُودَ قَدْ سَحَرَتْكُمْ فَلَا يُولَدُ لَكُمْ *رواهالشيخين*

ويرشد النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الأبوين الى تحصينه بالذكر منالآفات وشكر الله تعالى على موهبته

لا شك أن الدعاء مجلبة لكل خير و فيه شكرالرحمن الذى يزيد من شكره قال تعالى:

" لئن شكرتم لأزيدنكم" (إبراهيم : 7) .

ويقسم صلى الله عليه وسلم للمولود ميراثه بمجرد ولاته

حَدَّثَنَاالْعَبَّاسُ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ الدِّمَشْقِيُّ حَدَّثَنَا مَرْوَانُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍحَدَّثَنَا سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ بِلَالٍ حَدَّثَنِي يَحْيَى بْنُ سَعِيدٍ عَنْ سَعِيدِبْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ وَالْمِسْوَرِ بْنِ مَخْرَمَةَقَالَا قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَا يَرِثُالصَّبِيُّ حَتَّى يَسْتَهِلَّ صَارِخًا قَالَ وَاسْتِهْلَالُهُ أَنْ يَبْكِيَوَيَصِيحَ أَوْ يَعْطِسَ *رواة بن ماجة وصححه الألباني*

ويأمر باخراجالزكاة عنه بمجرد الولادة أيضا

و حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ رَافِعٍحَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ أَبِي فُدَيْكٍ أَخْبَرَنَا الضَّحَّاكُ عَنْ نَافِعٍ عَنْ عَبْدِاللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَفَرَضَ زَكَاةَ الْفِطْرِ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ عَلَى كُلِّ نَفْسٍ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَحُرٍّ أَوْ عَبْدٍ أَوْ رَجُلٍ أَوِ امْرَأَةٍ صَغِيرٍ أَوْ كَبِيرٍ صَاعًا مِنْتَمْرٍ أَوْ صَاعًا مِنْ شَعِيرٍ * رواة البخاري ومسلم وغيرهم .. *

ويرحم صلى الله عليه وسلم طفولته ولو كان ولد زنا

من رحمة النبى بالطفل وحرصه علىأن يشب راضعا من ثدى أمه انه لما جاءته المرأة الغامدية لتى زنت ردها حتى تلد فلماوضعت ردها حتى ترضع طفلها ثم جاءت بالطفل بيده كسرة خبز دليل على فطامه فأقام صلىالله عليه وسلم عليها الحد (الحديث رواه مسلم ) والناظر فى هذا الحديث يرى أوراعجيبة:

- لم يأمرها النبى أن تسقط هذا الحمل من الزنا بل على العكس أمرها انتذهب حتى تلد.

- فلما ولدت أمرها أن تذهب حتى تفطمه فأرضعته ثم فطمته وقدأكل الخبز.

- أن النبى دفع بالصبى الى أحد المسلمين ليقوم على رعايتهوتربيته.

تلك رحمة نبى الرحمة على ولد الزنا من الضياع فما ذنبه أن يتحملآثار جريمة غيره؟!!


ويحتفل بالأطفال فى صغرهم فيوصى بالعقيقةعنهم

وللعقيقة فوائد كثيرة كما ذكر العلماء منهم ابن القيم فهى قربان منالله تعالى وفيها الكرم والتغلب على الشح وفيها اطعام الطعام وهو من القربات وهىتفك ارتهان المولود عن عدم الشفاعة لوالديه أو شفاعة والديه له ومنها أنها ترسيخللسنن الشرعية ومحاربة خرافات الجاهلية وفيها اشاعة نسب المولود وغيره.

* أَخْبَرَنَا عَمْرُو بْنُ عَلِيٍّ وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْأَعْلَى قَالَاحَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ وَهُوَ ابْنُ زُرَيْعٍ عَنْ سَعِيدٍ أَنْبَأَنَا قَتَادَةُ عَنِالْحَسَنِ عَنْ سَمُرَةَ بْنِ جُنْدُبٍ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهمعَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ كُلُّ غُلَامٍ رَهِينٌ بِعَقِيقَتِهِ تُذْبَحُ عَنْهُيَوْمَ سَابِعِهِ وَيُحْلَقُ رَأْسُهُ وَيُسَمَّى . *رواه النسائي والترمذي وصححهالالباني *

* حَدَّثَنَا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الْخَلَّالُ حَدَّثَنَاعَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ عَنِ ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ أَخْبَرَنَا عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبِييَزِيدَ عَنْ سِبَاعِ ابْنِ ثَابِتٍ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ ثَابِتِ بْنِ سِبَاعٍأَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّ أُمَّ كُرْزٍ أَخْبَرَتْهُ أَنَّهَا سَأَلَتْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِصَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنِ الْعَقِيقَةِ فَقَالَ عَنِ الْغُلَامِشَاتَانِ وَعَنِ الْأُنْثَى وَاحِدَةٌ وَلَا يَضُرُّكُمْ ذُكْرَانًا كُنَّ أَمْإِنَاثًا * رواه الترمذي وصححه الألباني*ِ



**تربية الأطفال (3)* *

يغير صلي الله عليه وسلم عادات الجاهلية في الاحتفال بهم :

عنعَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ بُرَيْدَةَ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبِي بُرَيْدَةَ يَقُولُ كُنَّافِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ إِذَا وُلِدَ لِأَحَدِنَا غُلَامٌ ذَبَحَ شَاةً وَلَطَخَرَأْسَهُ بِدَمِهَا فَلَمَّا جَاءَ اللَّهُ بِالْإِسْلَامِ كُنَّا نَذْبَحُ شَاةًوَنَحْلِقُ رَأْسَهُ وَنُلَطِّخُهُ بِزَعْفَرَانٍ


ويسميهم بأحسن الأسماء :

عَنْ ابْنِ عُمَرَ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِوَسَلَّمَ إِنَّ أَحَبَّ أَسْمَائِكُمْ إِلَى اللَّهِ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ وَعَبْدُالرَّحْمَنِ

حدثنا هارون بن عبد الله حدثنا هشام بن سعيد الطالقاني أخبرنامحمد بن المهاجر الأنصاري قال حدثني عقيل ابن شبيب عن أبي وهب الجشمي وكانت له صحبةقال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تسموا بأسماء الأنبياء وأحب الأسماء إلى اللهعبد الله وعبد الرحمن وأصدقها حارث وهمام وأقبحها حرب ومرة


وينهي عنتسميتهم بأسماء قبيحة و غير جائزة شرعا :

عن سمرة بن جندب أن النبي صلى اللهعليه وسلم قال لا تسم غلامك أفلح ولا نجيحا ولا يسارا ولا رباحا فإنك إذا قلت أثمهو أو أثم فلان قالوا لا


يأمر صلي الله عليه وسلم بحلق رأس الطفل يومسابعه وتنظيفه وازالة الاذي عنه

عن علي بن أبي طالب قال عق رسول الله صلىالله عليه وسلم عن الحسن بشاة وقال يا فاطمة احلقي رأسه وتصدقي بزنة شعره فضة قالفوزنته فكان وزنه درهما أو بعض


وينهي عن تشويه الرأس بحلق بعضه وتركبعضه (القزع) :

عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليهوسلم ينهى عن القزع قال عبيد الله قلت وما القزع فأشار لنا عبيد الله قال إذا حلقالصبي وترك ها هنا شعرة وها هنا وها هنا فأشار لنا عبيد الله إلى ناصيته وجانبيرأسه قيل لعبيدالله فالجارية والغلام قال لا أدري هكذا قال الصبي قال عبيد اللهوعاودته فقال أما القصة والقفا للغلام فلا بأس بهما ولكن القزع أن يترك بناصيته شعروليس في رأسه غيره وكذلك شق رأسه هذا وهذا

تربية الأطفال (4)ويداعب الصبيبلسانه وفمه :

عن أبي هريرة قال خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى سوقبني قينقاع متكئا على يدي فطاف فيها ثم رجع فاحتبى في المسجد وقال أين لكاع ادعوالي لكاعا فجاء الحسن عليه السلام فاشتد حتى وثب في حبوته فأدخل فمه في فمه ثم قالاللهم إني أحبه فأحبه وأحب من يحبه ثلاثا قال أبو هريرة ما رأيت الحسن إلا فاضتعيني أو دمعت عيني أو بكت شك الخياط


ويكني أهل الطفل باسمه :

حدثنا الربيع بن نافع عن يزيد يعني ابن المقدام بن شريح عن أبيه عن جدهشريح عن أبيه هانئ أنه لما وفد إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع قومه سمعهميكنونه بأبي الحكم فدعاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال إن الله هو الحكم وإليهالحكم فلم تكنى أبا الحكم فقال إن قومي إذا اختلفوا في شيء أتوني فحكمت بينهم فرضيكلا الفريقين فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما أحسن هذا فما لك من الولد قاللي شريح ومسلم وعبد الله قال فمن أكبرهم قلت شريح قال فأنت أبو شريح 


ويهتم بختان الطفل :

حدثنا علي حدثنا سفيان قال الزهري حدثنا عنسعيد بن المسيب عن أبي هريرة رواية الفطرة خمس أو خمس من الفطرة الختان والاستحدادونتف الإبط وتقليم الأظفار وقص الشارب


ويجلسهم علي حجره وفخذة ويشفق على مرضاهم :

حدثنا أبو بكر الحنفي قال حدثنا أسامة بن زيد عن عمرو بن شعيب عنأم كرز الخزاعية قالت أتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بغلام فبال عليه فأمر به فنضحوأتي بجارية فبالت عليه فأمر به فغسل

عن أسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنهما كانرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأخذني فيقعدني على فخذه ويقعد الحسن على فخذه الأخرىثم يضمهما ثم يقول اللهم ارحمهما فإني أرحمهما وعن علي قال حدثنا يحيى حدثنا سليمانعن أبي عثمان قال التيمي فوقع في قلبي منه شيء قلت حدثت به كذا وكذا فلم أسمعه منأبي عثمان فنظرت فوجدته عندي مكتوبا فيما سمعت


**تربية الأطفال (5)* *

ويؤكد على الصدق معهم وعدم الكذب عليهم:

عن عبد اللَّه بن عامر قال: دعتني أمي، ورسول اللَّه صلي الله عليه وسلم قاعد في بيتنا، فقالت: ها، تعال أعطيك،فقال صلي الله عليه وسلم : "ما أردت أن تعطيه؟" قالت: أعطيه تمرًا. فقال لها: "أمَاإنك لو لم تعطيه شيئًا كُتِبت عليك كذبة". إن الأطفال يراقبون سلوك الكبار ويقتدونبهم، فلا يجوز خداعهم بأي حال. قال أبو الطيب: وفي الحديث أن ما يتفوَّه به الناسللأطفال عند البكاء مثلاً بكلمات هزلاً أو كذبًا بإعطاء شيء أو بتخويف من شيء حرامداخل في الكذب. كذلك يراعى الصدق معهم في الحديث عند تسليتهم أو إضحاكهم أو سرد قصصوحكايات عليهم، وينبغي ألا يدخل الكذب في هذا كله. 


ويترك للصغير فرصة يتلَهَّى معه صلي الله عليه وسلم :

ربما يمزح الطفل الصغير مع الرجل الكبير،وربما يعبث في ثوبه أو في لحيته، وزجْرُه في هذه الحالة كسرٌ لنفسه وجَرْحٌ لشعوره،وتعويدٌ له على الانطواء والوحدة، لكن مقابلة ذلك بالابتسامة والإعجاب، يُدخلالسرور على الطفل، ويشجعه على مخالطة الكبار والاستفادة منهم، كما يربي فيه الشجاعةالأدبية. 

وقد حدث مثل هذا مع النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم : فعن أم خالد بنتخالد بن سعيد بن العاص قالت: أُتِيَ النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم بثياب فيها خميصةسوادء صغيرة، فقال: "مَن ترون أن نكسوَ هذه؟" فسكت القوم، قال: "ائتوني بأم خالد"،فأُتِيَ بها تُحمل فأخذ الخميصة بيده فألبسها. 

وفي الرواية الأخرى: ثم قالصلي الله عليه وسلم : "سَنَه سَنَه". وهي باللغة الحبشية بمعنى: حَسَنة، قالت: فذهبتُ ألعب بخاتم النبوة (بين كتفيه) فزبرني (فزجرني) أبي، قال رسول اللَّه صليالله عليه وسلم : "دعها". ثم قال رسول اللَّه صلي الله عليه وسلم : "أبلي وأخلقي،ثم أبْلي وأخْلقي، ثم أبلي وأخلقي". قال عبد اللَّه: فبقيت حتى ذَكَرَ، يعني منبقائها. يعني طال عمرها بدعوة النبي "أبلي وأخلقي" ثلاث مرات، والثوب الخَلِق: هوالبالي، وكانت الطفلة الصغيرة أم خالد مع أهلها في هجرة الحبشة، فلذلك داعبها النبيصلي الله عليه وسلم بلهجة أهل الحبشة التي تفهمها: "سَنَه سنه".


ويتوعد صلي الله عليه وسلم من يدلُّهم على فِعل المنكرات:

من رحمة اللَّه تعالىبالأطفال أنه رفع عنهم التكليف في صغرهم، بل عافاهم من المؤاخذة على الذنوب؛ حتىينضج الطفل ببلوغه الحلم، فإذا بلغ سجل القلم عليه ما يقول ويعمل. عن علي وعمر رضياللَّه عنهما أن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم قال: "رُفع القلم عن ثلاثة: عن المجنونالمغلوب حتى يبرأ، وعن النائم حتى يستيقظ، وعن الصبي حتى يحتلم". ومهما كان الطفلصغيرًا ولم يبلغ الحلم بعد، فإنه لا يجوز لأحد أبدًا أن يدله على فعل ما هو معصيةنهى عنها الإسلام أو يغريه بها، كأن يعلمه شرب المسكرات وفعل المنكرات، أو شرب الدخان وفعل القبائح، أو السب والشتم والبذاءة وسيء القول والعمل. عن ابن عباس رضياللَّه عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم : "كل مُخْمِر خمر، وكل مسكرحرام، ومن شرب مسكرًا بُخست صلاته أربعين صباحًا، فإن تاب تاب الله عليه، فإن عادالرابعة كان حقًّا على الله أن يسقيه من طينة الخبال صديد أهل النار ومن سقاهصغيرًا لا يعرف حلاله من حرامه كان حقًّا على اللَّه أن يسقيه من طينة الخبال".وطينة الخبال هي عصارة أهل النار وصديدهم. وكذلك فإن من ألبس الطفل الصغير حريرًاأو ذهبًا فلا إثم على الطفل لارتفاع التكليف عنه، وإنما الإثم على منألبسه.



**تربية الأطفال (6)* *

ويصحبهم صلي الله عليه وسلم فيالطريق واعظًا ومعلمًا على قدر عقولهم:

الطفل من حقه أن يصحب الكبار ليتعلممنهم، فتتغذى نفسه، ويتلقح عقله بلقاح العلم والحكمة، والمعرفة والتجربة، فتتهذبأخلاقه، وتتأصل عاداته. 

وقد كان النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم قدوة في ذلك،فعلمنا أنه صحب أنسًا، وكذلكم صحب أبناء جعفر ابن عمه، والفضل ابن عمه. وها هو عبداللَّه بن عباس، ابن عمه صلي الله عليه وسلم يسير بصحبة النبي صلي الله عليه وسلمعلى دابته، فيستفيد النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم من تلك الصحبة في الهواء الطلق،والذهن خالٍ، والقلب منفتح، فيعلِّمه كلمات، على قدر سنِّه واستيعابه، في خطابمختصر ومباشر وسهل، مع ما يحمله من معان عظيمة يسهلُ على الطفل فهمها واستخلاصها، 

يقول: "يا غلام، إني أعلمك كلمات، احفظ اللَّه يحفظك، احفظ اللَّه تجدهتجاهك، إذا سألتَ فاسأل اللَّه، وإذا استعنت فاستعن باللَّه، واعلم أن الأمة لواجتمعت على أن ينفعوك بشيء؛ لم ينفعوك إلا بشيء قد كتبه اللَّه لك، ولو اجتمعوا علىأن يضروك بشيء، لم يضروك إلا بشيء قد كتبه اللَّه عليك، رُفعت الأقلام وجفَّتالصحف".


ويستخدم صلي الله عليه وسلم العبارات الرقيقة في محادثتهملاستمالة قلوبهم:

من عوامل بناء الثقة في الطفل، ورفع روحه المعنوية وحالتهالنفسية؛ أن يُنادَى باسمه، بل بأحسن أسمائه، أو بكنيته، أو بوصف حسنٍ فيه. وقد كانرسول اللَّه صلي الله عليه وسلم قدوةً في ذلك؛ فتارة ينادي الصبي بما يتناسب معصغره، فيقول: "يا غلام، إني أعلمك كلمات". و"يا غلام سم اللَّه، وكُلْ بيمينك". و"يا غلام أتأذن لي أن أعطي الأشياخ؟" وهكذا.

وتارة يناديه بقوله: "يابنيَّ". كما قال لأنس لمَّا نزلت آية الحجاب: "وراءك يا بني". وقال صلي الله عليهوسلم عن أبناء جعفر ابن عمه أبي طالب: "ادعوا لي بني أخي". وسأل أمهم عن صحتهمفقال: "ما لي أرى أجسام بني أخي ضارعة تصيبهم الحاجة؟". وتارةً أخرى يناديهم صليالله عليه وسلم بالكُنية، فالكنية تكريم وتعظيم، فكان يقول للطفل الصغير الفطيم: "يا أبا عمير، ما فعل النغير؟" لطائر صغير كان يلعب به فمات. وقد كان أصحاب النبيصلي الله عليه وسلم ينادون مَن وُلِد في الإسلام من أب مسلم بقولهم: يا ابن أخي،فقد مدح المسيب البراء بن عازب بصحبة النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم وبيعته فقال له: "ياابن أخي، إنك لا تدري ما أحدثنا بعده". وعبد الرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه يقول للشابالذي سأله عن أبي جهل: يا ابن أخي، وما تصنع به؟ وكان يريد أن يقتله في غزوة بدر،وقد كان.

ويأمر صلى الله عليه وسلم بتلقين الطفل كلمة التوحيد:

عنجندب بن عبد اللَّه قال: "كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن فتيان حزاورةفتعلمنا الإيمان قبل أن نتعلم القرآن، ثم تعلمنا القرآن فازددنا به إيمانًا". فعلمهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الإيمان قبل أن يعلمهم القرآن، والإيمان كمابالحديث: "بضع وسبعون شعبة، أو بضع وستون شعبة، فأفضلها قول: لا إله إلا اللَّه،وأدناها إماطة الأذى عن الطريق، والحياء شعبة من الإيمان".*

----------

